# Help » Belkin N, F5D8236-4, v3



## killermelga (Apr 26, 2010)

*Help » Belkin N, F5D8236-4, v3*

i bought Belkin N, F5D8236-4, v3 router, and i seem to have a strange problem
i have a thomson THG540 modem, and when i connect the modem to the router, i have wireless net on my ps3, but the internet on my computer (which is cable linked to the router) stops working.
the only way of solving it is connecting the pc directly to the modem, but that way the "modem" light on the router blinks in yellow.
either way, when i try to run the router setup, in the very first step, "checking settings on computer and router" it says:
The Setup Assistant is not able to connect to the Router via any of the network adapters in this computer. Please go back to the Quick Installation Guide and make sure all physical connections are correct. Also, please power cycle the Router and make sure that the Router has power and that the appropriate lights are on (see guide).

can u please help me? 
thank you


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Help » Belkin N, F5D8236-4, v3*

Hello and welcome to TSF!

Did you setup your Belkin router similar to this one?

Also, who is your ISP?


----------



## killermelga (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: Help » Belkin N, F5D8236-4, v3*

the thing is, when i conect the modem to the router, i dont even have any "local area conection" present at that section
the isp is TvCabo Portugal


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Help » Belkin N, F5D8236-4, v3*

Please follow the link that I've provided you. First off, shutdown all your Devices, inluding the computer plugged in to the Router and unplug all wired connections.

Please post update.


----------



## killermelga (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: Help » Belkin N, F5D8236-4, v3*

done it, and still no local area conection....


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Help » Belkin N, F5D8236-4, v3*

Are you able to access your router's configuration page?

From your computer while directly hook up to the router please provide an ipconfig /all and post it here.
Click on Start => run and type the word cmd on the blank field. From the black screen, type the word ipconfig /all and press enter. Right click on the black screen choose Select All and Paste the results here.


----------



## killermelga (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: Help » Belkin N, F5D8236-4, v3*

its absolutely blank


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Help » Belkin N, F5D8236-4, v3*

I would do a router reset to factory default and re-configure everything, here's a link.


----------



## killermelga (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: Help » Belkin N, F5D8236-4, v3*

but i didnt configure anything at all, like i said, i cant even access the setup menu


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Help » Belkin N, F5D8236-4, v3*

Then you're good to go then for a factory reset, it's easier and make sure to secure your network as well as soon as you're able to access the router's page.


----------



## killermelga (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: Help » Belkin N, F5D8236-4, v3*

i already reseted it, and its the same thing, all the lights are fine but the setup doesnt recognize it


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Help » Belkin N, F5D8236-4, v3*

Can you try pinging the router while wired to it? Your router's IP should be 192.168.2.1 . Open up a command prompt and type ping 192.168.2.1 and press enter.


----------



## killermelga (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: Help » Belkin N, F5D8236-4, v3*

the request exceeded the time (im not sure if it translates like this, but my cmd is in portuguese)
packages: sent 4
received 0
lost 4 (100%)

this happens if i have the pc usb connected to the modem

if i unplug the usb cable it says
destiny host unreachable (again, not sure about the translation)
packages: sent 4
received 0
lost 4 (100%)


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Help » Belkin N, F5D8236-4, v3*

Do another test please, plug only a computer directly to the router, unplug any other devices currently plugged to your router and try pinging the router again. Do you have a spare network cable?


----------



## killermelga (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: Help » Belkin N, F5D8236-4, v3*

the same thing
the request exceeded the time 
packages: sent 4
received 0
lost 4 (100%)

yes, i do have another one, why?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Help » Belkin N, F5D8236-4, v3*

Use that cable, plug one end to your computer's port and to the router on a diff port, we're still doin' some test.


----------



## killermelga (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: Help » Belkin N, F5D8236-4, v3*

if i get it right, simpply plug the computer into a different router port?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Help » Belkin N, F5D8236-4, v3*



killermelga said:


> if i get it right, simpply plug the computer into a different router port?


 Correct!


----------



## killermelga (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: Help » Belkin N, F5D8236-4, v3*

same thing, no ping, no ip


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Help » Belkin N, F5D8236-4, v3*

Please verify that your modem is connected to your Belkin router's "WAN" port and connect your computer to one of your Belkin router's numbered ports.
Are you using the right power cable for your router? and not something else?


----------



## killermelga (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: Help » Belkin N, F5D8236-4, v3*

its the cable that came with the router, with or without the modem linked to the router, the outcome's the same. whats happening here (i think) is that for some reason the pc isnt recognizing the router, cause it works perfectly (i can even access the internet in the ps3)


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Help » Belkin N, F5D8236-4, v3*



killermelga said:


> its the cable that came with the router, with or without the modem linked to the router, the outcome's the same. whats happening here (i think) is that for some reason the pc isnt recognizing the router, cause it works perfectly (i can even access the internet in the ps3)


 Disable any Firewall from the computer, built-in firewall or any Security/Firewall software such as McAfee, Norton, Zone-alarm.


----------



## killermelga (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: Help » Belkin N, F5D8236-4, v3*

all the same... im starting to get a little desperate, i think ill just return this one to the shop and buy another one to see it its all the same


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Help » Belkin N, F5D8236-4, v3*



killermelga said:


> all the same... im starting to get a little desperate, i think ill just return this one to the shop and buy another one to see it its all the same


Not yet, any other computer in your home that you can plug in directly to the router. The wireless part seems to be working, correct?


----------



## killermelga (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: Help » Belkin N, F5D8236-4, v3*

yes, wireless is ok, i dont have another pc bue ill take the router to a frineds place and then ill give some news
ty for all your pacience


----------



## ACoolDude (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: Help » Belkin N, F5D8236-4, v3*

I saw that the IPCONFIG /ALL is all blank?? Perhaps the device is turned off (disable) by accident. Please go to configuration - network and make sure the network device you are cabling IS enabled and the lights on the networkcard is lit. (there should be small lights on the back of your computer were the UTP networking cable is attached). Also the light on the router should go ON when attaching a cable to the computer. This by the way does not mean that the device is enabled in Windows.


----------



## killermelga (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: Help » Belkin N, F5D8236-4, v3*

the light on the back of the computer is lit, all the lights on the router are lit (wireless, wired, router, modem, internet)


----------



## ACoolDude (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: Help » Belkin N, F5D8236-4, v3*

Right, reviving an old thread, but please reset your TCP/IP. 
Follow Reset TCP/IP stack to reset IP configuration. This can help!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Help » Belkin N, F5D8236-4, v3*

No point in reviving old threads, they obviously solved the issue or they'd have been back.

Closed.


----------

